# Foods to assist embryo implantation!!



## Emmi

Hello Everyone - 

Are there any foods that people would recommend after ET to help implantation? I know about milk and brazil nuts. Also know about the core of pineapple but lots of controversy about that so will give it a miss.

Anything that you think I should be having???

Many thanks:flower:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good topic... I will be interested to know the outcome too. I think I will continue with the protein type foods, milk and brazil nuts. I'm not keen on the pineapple either, but heard raspberries are meant to help??? x


----------



## Emmi

Hello me Darlin'! Raspberries? Hmmmm - okay - loving all the berry fruits anyway :flower: Am doing the whole milk and protein but hoping there might an extra superfood!! x


----------



## sammy1987xxx

Hi Emmi 
I had a little bit of pineapple and core from 4dp for 3 days (hate the stuff) 
That's it really I even had a kebab the night of ET lol. I can't say I ate well lol. 
I hate Brazil nuts and couldn't even eat one. 
I strongly believed if my eggy was going to stick it would stick and didnt want to stress myself out with what I was eating I was stressed enough with the days before et xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Hi Sammy!

Funny you should say that - I have just been reading that there is no scientific proof that any food helps!! So will just carry on with the healthy eating thing!!

Hope all is good with you!!:flower:

xxxx


----------



## mumdream2013

i don't no if any of this worked, i ate pineapple chunks, drank pineapple juice and ate Brazil nuts
am not 4 weeks pregnant, but i dunno if it helped or not. if its gonna work i believe it Will.
good luck ladies! x x


----------



## mumdream2013

*now 4 weeks lol


----------



## Emmi

Yeah - kinda coming round to that way of thinking! Am eating good things and feel healthy so will just keep everything crossed.

Great news about your sticky bean!!!

x


----------



## sammy1987xxx

It was really hot when I was cycling and I ate loads of salad and chicken as all I wanted in the heat. Who knows Emmi just be nice and relaxed and do whatever keeps u relaxed no good panicking over the food ur eating ul have enough to panic over symptom spotting hehe xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Ha - too true! I have seen so many women go loop the loop in that 2 ww and now it's my turn:wacko: Will just keep eating the good stuff with the odd little treat!:happydance: xxx


----------



## cooch

I was told a pint of milk a day to help grow the eggies and was taking some Brazil nuts and washing them down with the milk to help. Was advised if I don't like pineapple to get hold of fresh pineapple juice to drink instead, as that can be downed!


----------

